Ask HN: Anyone else excited about Ethereum? - giarcyevod
======
brudgers
Of the products built on blockchain, I've heard about, it is the most
interesting. It also appears to be exponentially harder to get right because
it's a wrapper around executable code and that executable code will almost
certainly contain bugs.

The fundamental difficulty I see is that cryptographic hashing makes bug fixes
problematic to implement.

